# Google removing results due to DMCA



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 16, 2012)

I've never seen this before so I'd thought I'd point it out:






The search was for: windows 7 account disabled without user authorization

URLs:
US Digital Millennium Copyright Act 
read the DMCA complaint

It appears Microsoft has served Google a DMCA complaint.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 16, 2012)

Interesting. Wish we could access the original page to see what it entailed and caused the complaint.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 16, 2012)

they have been doing that for quite a while now (at least months)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 16, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> they have been doing that for quite a while now (at least months)



years iirc


----------



## Easo (Apr 16, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> they have been doing that for quite a while now (at least months)



They indeed have.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 16, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> they have been doing that for quite a while now (at least months)





Easo said:


> They indeed have.



http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...Wo2LcJ&usg=AFQjCNG6TjPa5aHPt3C6boDQ8yku3_dZQQ <<< from at least 2005


----------



## Easo (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol. I should pay more attention I guess...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 16, 2012)

They have been doing this for quite a while. Ive stumbled into a lot of these notices when looking for research papers when writing for a project for my university.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 16, 2012)

iv seen this alot. it happens more often when your looking up DLL errors or your trying to look into core system modification.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 16, 2012)

I found a full notice related to Windows 7

Looks like it's all torrent, keygen and filesharing links that generated the complain. Not surprised.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I found a full notice related to Windows 7
> 
> Looks like it's all torrent, keygen and filesharing links that generated the complain. Not surprised.



Nice find, Kreij.

Looks like MS musta hired somebody to slam the doors on the seaches.  I guess the sites that contain the downloads will be in the internet news next!


----------



## qubit (May 3, 2012)

f* censorship.


----------



## Kantastic (May 3, 2012)

trackon said:


> It might be your browser problem. It is not a Google problem.



So he gets it in IE and I get it in Chrome. I guess Opera, Safari, and Firefox are the only flawless browsers?


----------



## erixx (May 3, 2012)

1) I have seen this long before...

but...

2) Your search does not show THAT on my browsers, IE9 and Opera...


----------

